# Slow Salt Flats Debut for Porsche 9Electric



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> I ran my Porsche 9Electric on the Salt Flats! I didn't go very fast, but it was fun and much was learned. Look for a faster run in 2010.
> 
> http://ExplodingDinosaurs.com/9electric/2009saltflats/


Hey DavidD, Thanks, that 911 is in great shape, I also had a '77 911 years back but sold it for nothing after cam chain tensioner broke and trashed the valves on that side. Wish I had thought about EV'ing it then


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks and glad you enjoyed the page. I was lucky to find this car close to home. It must have been garaged its whole life, the paint on the sides is original! The interior is in really good condition, too. So far the only mechanical issues are 2 ball joints needed replacing (done) and the parking brake doesn't work. I have been impressed overall considering it is a 32 year old car with 150k miles.

It looks like I'll be able to get 20 Optima Blue Tops in at floor level, all in the trunk or motor compartment, no lost luggage space, and none in the passenger compartment. It's actually a bigger car than it looks, it has close to the same footprint my Jeep Cherokee had.



O'Zeeke said:


> Hey DavidD, Thanks, that 911 is in great shape, I also had a '77 911 years back but sold it for nothing after cam chain tensioner broke and trashed the valves on that side. Wish I had thought about EV'ing it then


----------



## IDHITIT (Dec 23, 2009)

I knew your name looked familiar!
Dang dude.. why don't you ever post anything "electric" on the muscle car forum!? 
I've always loved this stuff but thought I was alone except for a few hippies in the area. 

Nate (UMCA)


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I have done a couple of posts with links to my website on the muscle cars board -- you're right I should post more. Glad to hear you are interested in electric cars! There are more than you might think in our area. Check your PM.


IDHITIT said:


> I knew your name looked familiar!
> Dang dude.. why don't you ever post anything "electric" on the muscle car forum!?
> I've always loved this stuff but thought I was alone except for a few hippies in the area.
> 
> Nate (UMCA)


----------

